# OT What the heck is that in your avatar?



## Max_Power (Sep 30, 2011)

OK, hopefully noone will mind this OT kinda "gettin to know ya" type post, But I find myself wondering all the time when I'm reading the posts and I see a bunch that look interesting! So, What IS that in your avatar? ??? I'll start. Mine is my discovery when being too excited to want to be in the kitchen instead of by my new machine, That chicken MCcnuggets are actually pretty dang tasty re-heated in front of the torpedo heater! I know these heaters arent great to have around tools, But I'm still adapting to being here in Minnesota and its all I got.  Staying out of the garage for 6 months a year simply isn't a option!  Todd


----------



## george wilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Good thing you explained the chicken!!! I'd NEVER have guessed it!! I wish others would explain their avatars,too. Sometimes I just can't make them out,but would like to.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2011)

I was confused by the scale. Thought it was bigger pieces of chicken. Would my foundry be faster than a microwave?


----------



## terry_g (Oct 1, 2011)

I took this picture of an Amanita Muscaria a few years ago.
I always liked the picture. I use it for an icon on my desktop 
as well as an avatar on several forums.

Terry


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooops, Sorry I put this in the wrong forum it seems.     Todd


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 1, 2011)

Just my wife and I, taken by our daughter at the Grand Gulf State Park in Missouri. Some call it the Little Grand Canyon. We were out on a fall geocaching trip a couple of years ago.


----------



## baldric (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine is just a picture of (me) in the bath


----------



## Pauls77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Some Fusees I accidentally made.

Basically a thread cut on the surface of a hyperbola. 

Simple to do - if you know how.  

Used to equalize the force of a clock's mainspring as it unwinds, or so they tell me.

I'm in search of an horologist that may need one someday.

PaulS


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 1, 2011)

Terry_G I would not have believed that wasn't a cartoon mushroom had I not seen the grass. Sometimes nature is the best artist in the world it seems! DaveH ..I actually though that was some sort of flower CANNON!!! You should add a fuse/powder/and wad so you can dispose of the flowers properly when they die ::thumbzup::  LOL  Todd


----------



## hq308 (Oct 1, 2011)

Mines pretty simple, it's a pic of my car. This is what I do most of my machining for.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2011)

Back in the early '70s, I got interested in CB radio. All the guys were handing out cards to people they met through CB, so I drew this up and had a bunch of cards printed on slime-green paper. Scan and crop, and here we are. An avatar that easily predates the home PC.


----------



## brucer (Oct 3, 2011)

my avatar is a picture of my best buddy Drake after a good day of wood duck hunting in western kentucky, he passed away in 2005..


----------



## Highpower (Oct 3, 2011)

I just changed to this one to better reflect my screen name and "other" hobby.   

It is a view of an SR 3 (short range / 300 yd.) military rifle target, as viewed by the target "puller" standing in the target "pits".
Q: What the heck does _that_ mean?

A: In high power rifle competition the targets are mounted on frames that move up and down on rails and are raised and lowered (by hand) by a person standing in front of the target. These targets and frames are located below ground level in a large trench or "pit" that is dug into the earth. When the targets are UP they are visible to the shooter on the firing line 200, 300 or 600 yards away from the targets.

During a shooting competition or "match" the shooter fires a round at his/her target. After the bullet strikes the target the person "pulling" the target lowers it down into the "pit" and inserts a "spotter disc" into the hole in the target. (The little white circles shown in the black area of the target.) The target is then raised again for the shooter to take his/her next shot. This makes it possible for the shooter to see where he hit his/her target with the use of a spotting scope. It is nearly impossible to see the bullet holes alone even with a good scope. And YES - they ARE shooting over your head when you are performing pit duty! It gets your blood pumping....  ::thumbzup:: 

Another view:


----------



## cyrusb (Oct 4, 2011)

I have learned to stop worrying, and love the bomb !!


----------



## jgedde (Oct 4, 2011)

Sheriff Buford T. Justice of Texas from IMHO the one of the funniest movies of all time: Smokey and the Bandit. Plyed by the "Great One" Jackie Gleason.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 4, 2011)

Jerry, yours was one of the ones I was waiting to hear! I can't imagine how nervous I would be driving that....Do you ever get used to it? Is that just the base of the platform that weighs that much? I know I got to go on some wells with my Dad when I was young(he's a well logging engineer) Some impressive stuff out there! There were lots of West Texas reptiles too!  Todd


----------



## baldric (Oct 4, 2011)

Those guys must have a death wish!  !


----------



## Ed Hoc (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a .jpg pulled from the internet somewhere. Since I do alot of web 'research' on weekend mornings, it seemed kind of fitting.

Ed


----------



## geotek (Oct 5, 2011)

One of my other hobbies is photography. I took this photo of myself while wohing on rebuilting a Harbor Freight English Wheel. I photoshopped it a bit. I like how the US flag on the helmet pops.


----------



## lazyLathe (Oct 5, 2011)

Mine is just a picture of my favourite lathe!
The decal is on the headstock and still looks new and clean, even though the lathe is more than 50 years old!!!

Getting to love the old girl now!

Andrew


----------



## Tenn (Oct 5, 2011)

Just .jpg cartoon from my short year of trying to learn a bit about computers. One of my major accomplishments was learning what a mouse is and right click left click.


----------



## Tenn (Oct 5, 2011)

Just hard to get some mice to cooperate some days 1 ::typing:: 
 ;0


----------

